# Lie To Me



## Hakoda (Jun 8, 2010)

I just finished watching this new episode on my local news channel and omg that was a bitchin' episode. The preview for the next one seemed promising. I love this series, how about everyone else?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 8, 2010)

Is it a new season of the end of a break? Not that it really matters I guess.

Either way it is an interesting take of the police procedural and better yet a show most of us can stand to watch (finding something for everyone to watch is considerably more difficult than finding something for one or two).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2010)

I've heard that it's Season 2, not the second part of Season 1.

I saw one episode while staying at my sister's and I enjoyed it, but I've never gotten around to watching it at home.

Would be nice to watch it from the beginning and catch up.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Is it a new season of the end of a break? Not that it really matters I guess.



It's the return of season 2 after a break.

-------

Gotta admit I love this show, been hooked since the first episode.  I'm really interested in behavioural psychology though so it probably helps alot.  It's like a serious version of Psych and a less glitzy version of The Mentalist (both excellent shows in their own right).  Tim Roth is excellent in the series as well.  His character is based off Paul Ekman, I've got a couple of his books which are really interesting reads.  Emotions Revealed is my favourite.  It's written in a laymans way, very informative and educational but with very little psychobabble.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 9, 2010)

Loveee this show! I love the mystery factor (although the killer/bad guy) is an obscure character you only saw at the beginning of the episode) and I would like to think that this show is educational (to some degree). Tim Roth's accent is uber hottt as well! Teehee, the other characters are cool as well.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 9, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Tim Roth's accent is uber hottt as well!


He _is_ English...


----------

